# Rear end bothering my cat. Has anyone else witnessed this with your cat?



## wthenne (Nov 22, 2010)

I was hoping you all could help me figure out what is wrong with my cat. It all started the other night when she got this sudden burst of energy. She was running around like a crazy cat right before bedtime. She would struggle with me to try and get away. Normally, she is very even tempered and affectionate. She kept jumping all over the place and even jumped on me while she launched from her cat tree on to my bed and scratched me a good one. Her eyes were very dialated and her heart was beating a million miles and hour. She kept licking her left butt cheek as well as other parts of her body and it seemed like her lower back was mildy twitching. My initial thought was that she had been bitten by some sort of bug. She eventually calmed down and laid down and went to sleep. It has been about three days now and she is still showing strange symptoms but not nearly as severe as the other night. She seems fine when she is laying down.. But after she has walked around for about 5 minutes it seems that her rear end is bothering her. She will jump at first as if something has really startled her and then will put her tail between her legs with her rear squatted towards the ground and then she goes and lay downs and licks herself all over. She will sometimes run around really fast and then turn around and lick near her rear. She looks comfortable once she is laying down but will occasionally jump up and switch positions almost as if she has a sharp sudden itch. I have noticed that her ears have been twitching more frequently as well. I looked for any discrepancies or irritations on her skin and around her anus and found nothing. She has not been acting violent at all.. She has been sleeping more than normal and eating less as well.. Does anyone know what this could be? Has this ever happened to any of your cats? I think I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow if it show improvement.

She is a 8 month old purebread Balinese. I feed her very high quality food (Life's Abundance) and a daily dose of NuVet vitamins. She is up to date on all of her shots and her doses of Revolution (for fleas and parasites). She has never had any problems before. Please help and offer me your advise. She is my pride and joy. Thank you everyone!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It sounds like a vet visit is needed, you could be dealing with Feline Hyperesthesia Syndrome:


Feline Hyperesthesia Syndrome


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

The only things I could think of would be worms (but if she's up to date on shots and parasite treatments it's probably not that) or a pinched nerve or sciatica type thing that's "coming and going" thus the sudden freak outs. A nerve issue could cause tingling and bothersome feelings that make her think something's "got her". Hope she gets over it soon, whatever it is


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree that she needs to be seen by the vet to rule out more serious conditions. I will say that when Pumpkin gets fleas she acts in a similar manner- she will run around randomly as if she thinks someone poked or pinched her and she will lick her back furiously. You would probably notice more signs like scratching though if the cause was fleas. I hope your vet can find an easy solution!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds like _Feline Hyperesthesia_ to me too, but it may also be her _anal glands_ are bothering her. Have the vet check these out too.


----------



## wthenne (Nov 22, 2010)

She was spayed when she was very young, I believe at 8 weeks.... She has not been pooping nearly as much as usual.. I found 3 tiny terds in her litter box since Saturday. She usually takes big ones but I thought that this might coincide with the fact that she is not eating like her normal self. She seems to be peeing normal. She did do something very strange that I forgot to mention.. She laid down in her litter box (which she never does)... I took her out, and she went right back in and laid back down... Do you think this could be constipation?? Any suggestions? 

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think you need to take her to the vet.


----------

